# Ignition wiring for converting to Vac Advance Dizzy 😵



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

Okay, let's beat this dead horse...
Which wire is which on the ignition switch? 87 sentra b12 e16s.
Thanks yall.
BLUE--------------------> 
BLACK/WHITE-----> 
BLACK/GREEN----> 
BLACK/YELLOW--> 
WHITE/RED--------->


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Those colors don't match the WD, you need to post a pic of the harness connector from the car along with the switch connector to figure out what goes where. The WD says you should have these colors on the car harness (partial, I don't have a complete power distribution diagram):

BLK/RED: Battery from green fusible link
BLK/YEL: Starter Solenoid
BLK/WHT: Power in On/Start (Not in Acc)
WHT/BLU: Power in Acc/On (Not in Start)

There's usually one other wire that's hot in On/Start but the WD doesn't show it, that will likely be your remaining wire.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

Alrighty then. I will check when I get home, I'm really only 100% about the blue one I can't remember off the top of my head what the others are.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

Here's the picture from the car.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That doesn't help, you need a pic of the harness connectors where the car mates to the switch. It should be further down the steering column. The car side of that connector is what the colors in the WD will refer to, not the colors on the switch stub harness.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - The reason you have different colors on the aftermarket switch is likely that the switch is used in various applications with various other colors, so the wire colors will be arbitrary and not specific to your '87 Sentra.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

Oh!!!!!! Okay i got ya. So I guess it would also help for me to explain what I'm doing. I am attempting to install a distributor with vacuum advance in place of my old busted crank angle sensor for my Weber 32/36 setup.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

I also have an Excel super box that I am installing, and here is a pic of that as well. So I'm trying to find what the original positive coil wire and original negative coil wire would be. In the second picture of the original harness there is a green, black, blue, and black with a white stripe.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

To my knowledge, the blue wire was negative and the positive was black with white stripe. Which leaves the question what was the green for?
Also, as far as I knew, the switch was not aftermarket because the key opens the doors AND hatch as well. But I could be wrong about that. Maybe someone actually thought the whole kit instead of just the tumbler for the ignition.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, those harness colors do jive with the WD, so the descriptions should be as I posted earlier, just match the colors across the connector to the switch. Let me see if I can find a callout for the dizzy connector.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

So far, i have this. So in the drawing depicted, is the white wire and the small red wire hooking up directly to the distributor?


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

Or am I attempting to wire it to this coming from the ignition end? I'm sorry for being a pest, I really just want my car to work.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Aargh, this may take a little while. Identifix is down at the moment, and nothing else I can access goes back past '93. I'll let you know what I find when their servers are back up.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

I have a photo of the 87







ignition setup if that helps


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep, perfect, I can translate that for you. G/B is the firing signal from the ECU (12V digital), B/R is feedback to the ECU for tach, misfire monitor etc, B/W is 12V ign power to the coil (both primary and secondary), B is ground for both the dizzy and power transistor. Does that help you?


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

More than you ever know. I cannot thank you enough! I'll let you know if she starts here shortly!


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

So for the shit the Accel box is asking for, original coil (-) is the black wire, to white (-)
and OG coil (+) is b/w wire, to red (+)? 
Despite what the Excel manual says, just hook up the positive and negative to the coil from the distributor where it used to go?


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

It keeps autocorrecting ACCEL ffs🙄


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The coil-minus signal would be on the feedback line from the power transistor. You might need to leave the original coil in the car and t-tap the feedback line. If you do, run a wire from the spark output terminal to ground so the unit won't heat up.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Hm, you could also try hooking the "coil-minus" wire on the Accel to the ECU firing signal (G/B), but I think that would throw your timing off because the ECU signal is active-high and the Accel is looking for active-low like a points set. You could correct that with one of these and it might allow you to ditch the OE coil:









DUAL STEP-UP STEP-DOWN SINE-TO-SQUARE DIGITAL SIGNAL CONVERTER, 0.8V Trigger | eBay


This little device can solve a multitude of sensor and ECU interfacing problems with just 4 easy wires. It will trigger with as little as 0.8V on the input, important for inductives producing very low amplitudes at idle speed.



www.ebay.com


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

Okay, lol it started (AND STAYED RUNNING!!!) for the first time since New years. 
Should rename this thread "how to convert from crank angle sensor to vacuum advance".
Will post instructions when I don't have work in 15m and the car is in front of me❤
All thanks to VStar650CL for brains, and me taking a leap of faith.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Happy motoring!


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

This is what worked for me. No power transistor required. Don't even know for sure how necessary the Accel box is, but hey, i have it so I'll use it. The add-on to text in the bottom right hand corner should technically read that there is a y-connector going from (ignition switch positive start/on wire & distributor positive) --> small red wire on the super box.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

When I am off of work, I will be sure to post what wire exactly it is that you are connecting to on the WD connector for the ignition switch. 
*Also anyone attempting this, keep in mind, I am currently having another inherent problem that just popped up with my engine running on (dieseling..?) when I remove the key. I don't know if it's related to this current setup or not*
Still useful nonetheless, if you need to fix your car fast.


----------



## B12willbdethofme (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey sorry to butt in but did u ever get ur weber to run right?? Reliable?? Did u delete most if not all emissions bullcrap?? I have an 87 two door sedan (federal) and I'm debating on it...thnx


----------

